# Super Snake Dog!



## Augie (Apr 12, 2005)

My snake dog Bandit and I were just about finished with our snake partol when he stopped, nosed the ground, then whipped his nose up in the air, circled the tractor and went on point at this 4'10 ,12 button bad boy. If not for Bandit I'd have never seen it as I'd already drove past and it would still be in our front yard.
Good Doggie!!


----------



## leo (Apr 12, 2005)

*Congrats Augie*

and Bandit too   

leo


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Dang, I believe I'd keep ole Bandit close by all the time and probably even throw him a steak or two ever now and then as a reward....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

The snake looks still alive?  Is he? And if so, how'd you get him to pose like that? 

And how did you dispatch him without tearing his head off?


----------



## Augie (Apr 12, 2005)

Yep Guys, Bandit gets some goodies tonight, as soon as he see's that pistol come out though, he's on the porch before I pull the trigger.

Delton, I have a .22 High Standard HD-Military we found rusted shut in my father in laws closet after He passed away, I rebuilt it and it can thread a needle at 40 paces offhand.
Besides, I want the skins to sell on ebay


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

Good deal, Augie... I've heard you can catch one, put him in a burlap sack and in a cooler, cover with ice and he'll go into hibernation of some sort and then just move him into a freezer.  No harm to any of him.

Catching him  I have no problem with.  Finding someone to let me put a live rattlesnakes into their cooler isn't happening around here...


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 12, 2005)

I was just about to say he'd make a pretty skin. 

Tommy


----------



## Augie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Catching him I have no problem with. Finding someone to let me put a live rattlesnakes into their cooler isn't happening around here...



My catching days are over. I had a lot of non poisonous snakes for pets as a kid and would catch a poisonous one just to show off ...  my showing off days are over too


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

My showing off days are over too... I don't have the reflexes of a cat and speed of a mongoose any more like I used to.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Augie.......*

Now that's my kind of doggie........

Good Doggie!!!!!!!!!      

Give that dog a "BONE"!!!!!!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 12, 2005)

Good Dog  

Bad Snake (Alive)  

Good Snake (Dead)  

Good Shootin  

Kill em all; Rattlesnakes, Cotton Mouths and Cooperheads


----------



## southernclay (Apr 12, 2005)

Dang good dog.


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 13, 2005)

I am by no means afraid of snakes nor do i dislike them, but man does the sight of a RATTLESNAKE send chills up my back. That is just one nasty lookin' dude.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 14, 2005)

yep, you better take care of Bandit, seems like a dang good dog!


----------



## lab (Apr 14, 2005)

Sell it on e-bay, how much can you get for it?  Thanks


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 15, 2005)

Good Dog Bandit !! I do hope that snake is in snaky heaven now. My dogs hate them !! Not a year passes that my old 2 baddies didn't kill a couple in their big pen. Now Tori is on a raccoon and possum run. She's decided to thin the population some.


----------



## S.Dailey (Apr 15, 2005)

Good Dog  ......Bad Snake


----------



## cowboyron (Apr 15, 2005)

Augie, If you got critters like that in your front yard I don't know if'n I want to visit. I guess I shouldn't worry none if Ol' Bandit is on patrol. Thats one fine snake dog ya got there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 15, 2005)

YIKES !!!!!!!



Good dog,,  Good dog..


----------

